# Spell checker



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Why are their no spell checkers on Forums. 

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The posts are checked as you write so if you write something that is incorrect it is underlined in red.


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> The posts are checked as you write so if you write something that is incorrect it is underlined in red.


Just cheacking to see if its the same when you make a reply.

Oh think i have me answer LOL


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Peter you really should check this out ...

They're, There and Their

And this one 

and try to get your homophones correct, then you can make a start on the spelling


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

MrBife said:


> Peter you really should check this out ...
> 
> They're, There and Their
> 
> ...



 runs for cover


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One thing that gets me mad is when people use the word are instead of our.
In fact I often wonder what the heck the schools teach these days. They certainly don't seem to teach English anymore


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> The posts are checked as you write so if you write something that is incorrect it is underlined in red.


My posts don't get checked as I write. This is odd. How is it that some have spell check and others don't?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Veronica said:


> My posts don't get checked as I write. This is odd. How is it that some have spell check and others don't?


Not sure since I thought that was automatic. I have that on all the forums I'm a member of....


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just realised it depends on your browser. I always use Firefox and that does the spell checking (which is why I see it on every forum) but I'm typing this through IE and it doesn't spell check.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Just realised it depends on your browser. I always use Firefox and that does the spell checking (which is why I see it on every forum) but I'm typing this through IE and it doesn't spell check.


Ok I am noe trying it throug firefox but it isnt spellckecing. 
See wat I meen????


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Ok I am noe trying it throug firefox but it isnt spellckecing.
> See wat I meen????


In Firefox -> tools -> options -> advanced -> General. 
Under browsing check the box 'check my spelling as I type'. 

Those are instructions for FF 3.0.13 and it may be slightly different in newer versions of FF. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> In Firefox -> tools -> options -> advanced -> General.
> Under browsing check the box 'check my spelling as I type'.
> 
> Those are instructions for FF 3.0.13 and it may be slightly different in newer versions of FF.
> ...


I already have that box checked t it dosnt seem to be working.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Veronica said:


> I already have that box checked t it dosnt seem to be working.


Sorry I'm out of ideas then


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I do not use windows i use Ubuntu Linux. I use it because it have no need for virus protection or spyware protection. It's safe, secure and as yet still not been hacked. 

I use Openoffice it's compatible with windows office. The cost is FREE when i need to do letters etc the program just corrects mistakes as i type. 

OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite

It's a pity spell checking can't be done as you type on Forums.

Thanks for all the comments.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I do not use windows i use Ubuntu Linux. I use it because it have no need for virus protection or spyware protection. It's safe, secure and as yet still not been hacked.
> 
> Peter the banned 666 man


But if you receive attachments via email and then send them out again to others then they could easily be virus infected and you wouldn't even know it.

There are Anti Virus programmes for all Linux variants and its the responsibility of us all to make sure that things we send out are not infected and do not cause problems for others.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*

Mrbife thanks if you had not put that link i would not have found a list of virus for Linux. As you know i have mentioned often about Ubuntu and Linux and it's security. I have found a link to virus i knew nothing about well i do now and thanks.

For the last few years in competition Wndows and Macs have been hacked in as little as 20 minuets. Always taking the chance to make a point. The first link is to a competition with results from 2008.

Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked – Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed [Archive] - Digit's Technology Discussion Forum 

That's the entire list of Linux viruses and worms. Fewer than thirty. Compare that to the estimated 140,000 viruses for Windows, and you'll understand why people say you don't need a virus scanner on Linux.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> you'll understand why people say you don't need a virus scanner on Linux.
> Peter the banned 666 man


Yes you definitely do ! For the reason I quoted in my previous message. Please do not be irresponsible enough to put yourself in a position where you could be forwarding virus infected attachments without even knowing.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

*Getting it write*

Hello Peter (I'm not surprised that you have been banned - is 'Ubuntu' a code for something I should know about?),

Anyway, getting away from MR Bife's good suggestion that you should 'always use protection when using your attachment' 

:focus:
If you really want to get it right, why not type your posts/answers into Open Office and then just copy & paste them into the Forum?

Just a thought.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ubuntu ?????*

Hi Chris

If you need to know i changed publicly my user name from PETERFC to peterfc. I was banned for having multi user names. I am sure Derek, Mrbife, Bart and Kaz and mrblueskies to name but a few can confirm the reason for my being banned. 

Ubuntu is an alternative to windows, It's not some form of code. It's safer more secure and FREE. 


Peter the banned 666 man

<snip>

Credit to Barlaventoexpert
BarlaventosITBlog: Scrabble Maniacs and Linux


I am writing this to you on a laptop purchased in Worten Portimão 2 years ago and running Ubuntu 9.04 Ubuntu Home Page | Ubuntu. After years of getting fed up with Windoze, viruses, upgrades etc, etc, I switched 100% to using Ubuntu Linux in 2004. I looked at Apple, but the equipment is expensive and if anything goes wrong with the hardware or software, 90% of the time, it can mean, off to Loulé to the only authorised Apple Agent in the Algarve.

One does need a little bit of "nouse"/"common sense" to begin with but I have 95% compatibility with a Windows installation on my machine. With Openoffice 3.0, OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite, one can open, edit and save documents in Word, Excel and Powerpoint formats. To be honest, there may be the odd problems with formatting compatible headers and footers. I do all my webdesign on this machine. I play music on it, I watch videos (e.g. Shaun the Sheep) and youtube on it. I Skype on it!

One thing about linux, which is great is that most of the programmes are freely available under the GNU Open Source License. For example, the Gimp GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program which is the Linux world's version of Photoshop is free and in my opinion has more options and functionality than Photoshop.

With a Linux installation, you can usually print anything automatically to PDF format.

With Windows, you buy the operating system (e.g. Vista or XP) and then pay (a lot) for or pirate most of the extra stuff you need. With linux, you can usually find what you need for free from one of the online repositories.

Linus Torvalds (the original developer of the Linux kernel (the core of linux)) and the millions of linux volunteers world-wide who have voluntarily been nerding away for the past 18 years, have created a vast volume of software way in excess of what is available in the Windows world...and it is free.

This means that in the Linux world, piracy practically does not exist.

There are certain areas where linux is not yet up with Windows:

1) No one has yet developed an alternative of Adobe/Macromedia Flash for making Flash animations for websites.
2) Microsoft Publisher - If you use this program you will not find a compatible programme at present in the Linux world.
3) Some programmes such as for making labels, (Such as those you buy in Staples), will not work on linux BUT there is an virtual layer adapter software available in Windows called WINE, which can facilitate running windows programmes on linux. However, I don't use it.
3) Depending on your computer, you may encounter the odd driver problem but that can usually be overcome with the help of the vast linux nerd community world-wide.

There also may be issues if you use special accounts software for business.

Linux does not suffer from viruses or malware like Windows machines. No operating system is 100% safe, but a linux desktop machine is 98% safer than a Windows machine as executable files cannot usually be installed without the users explicit permission.

In terms of navigation, linux desktops have a familiarity about them and can be made to look like a windows desktop. One has a choice of at least two main interface types KDE and GNOME. These basically set up the Desktop Screen. KDE is very popular for those wanting flashy desktops....I like GNOME, its more workman like..like Windows 2000 used to be.

I use a Vodafone 3G dongle, as well as wifi, with my linux laptop - No problem at all.

I have installed ubuntu linux on at least six public machines in the Lagos area in recent years. When previously, every time some smart alec backpacker messed with a windows machine, and downloaded a virus, it was a call out and sometimes a reinstall. With linux, the machines run for months. The main problem is usually the hardware not the machine. You can also lock Linux machines down so that people can only use, for example, the browser.

On the ubuntu linux distribution, updates are available and delivered regularly over the web. Each edition is updated every 6 months.

Finally, I admit, I am an evangelist for Linux. However, I have felt for a long time, that the prices charged by Microsoft, over the years for its programmes, have actually created the software piracy issue. If you could pick up a legal copy of Windows XP and other programmes for Euro 20, piracy would be down by 80%. Viruses would not go away, however, because the Windows environment with its self executable .exe files is basically open to virus abuse.

In summary, if you have the time and willingness to switch, linux gets you away from the world of viruses and piracy and above all is free.

With linux you have the tools, you have the support and you can get on with the job in hand.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ta*

Hello Peter,

Thanks for the very full reply.

And thanks but, no, I didn't need to know about the banning, it's not my problem, it's none of my business and I don't care.

Thats one of the reasons why we are moving to Portugal, because everyone in the U.K. is into everyone else's business. I'm from Aus where we live and let live. Anyone hurts my family and I'll kill them. Anything else they do - well that's their problem.

As for Linux, I first heard of it in 1991 (when running an IBM with not much memory and a floppy disc drive!) but I wasn't brave enough to try it. Maybe I should have. Maybe I'll have another look.

All the best,
Chris


----------

